# The question of the grills and grids aluminium



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

I do on ordering of ring and equipment for setting of loud speakers.(aluminium)
Do you apply it in the installations in a car?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Alexander612 said:


> I do on ordering of ring and equipment for setting of loud speakers.(aluminium)
> Do you apply it in the installations in a car?


 that must be Google translation as it makes no sense at all, ask in russian, I`ll interpret it for you.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

I make grills and nets for loud speakers. According to individual sizes. 
do you use aluminium supporting rings, grills?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Фотки имеются?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> Фотки имеются?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Hello, фото некоторых работ:


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Here are some photos:
https://yadi.sk/d/AMNurCZOqpaY8


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I like it especially black matte finish.и почём такая красота?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> I like it especially black matte finish.и почём такая красота?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Виктор я здесь описал: Made to order grills, rings, Equipment for mounting speakers
ой, забыл что по английски надо


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> that must be Google translation as it makes no sense at all, ask in russian, I`ll interpret it for you.


Victor, This guy makes awesome grills and such and I have been trying to talk to him and we are doing ok but he is building me a couple sets of grills for my Ararchy mids. We are trying to get him set up Pay pal and he can send me money but I cant send it to him ? Know anything about that ?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I never used paypal to send money to Russia only western union. You better call paypal and ask them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> I never used paypal to send money to Russia only western union. You better call paypal and ask them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


I am not sleeping, спасибо.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow those are amazing!

The photo gallery floored me


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

fourthmeal said:


> Wow those are amazing!
> 
> The photo gallery floored me



there not all photo


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Very nice! You got me thinking...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Alexander612 said:


> there not all photo


 Pictures do wonders for people around here...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Alexander612 said:


> Виктор я здесь описал: Made to order grills, rings, Equipment for mounting speakers
> ой, забыл что по английски надо


Got it thanks!


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

With a photo always all is visible.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> Got it thanks!


А ты по русски понимаешь?


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

BEWITH speakers do you have? someone?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Alexander612 said:


> А ты по русски понимаешь?


А как же...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> А как же...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Ясно , тогда мне проще объяснить разные конструкции.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Я и предлагал попереводить

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Моя страница на драйве в России : https://www.drive2.ru/users/alexander612/#blog
еще есть на магнитоле : http://magnitola.org/predlozheniya-uslug/272792-opornye-kolca-grili-korpusnye-detali.html


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Посмотрю как домой приеду.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't even like grills. I figure the speaker itself should be showcased. However some those grills are works of art.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Theslaking said:


> I don't even like grills. I figure the speaker itself should be showcased. However some those grills are works of art.


happens that the speaker grill improves the frequency response.


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> I never used paypal to send money to Russia only western union. You better call paypal and ask them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Ok I will prob use Western Union but kind of expensive its about 10%. But I guess thats not that much really. This guy has some nice stuff !!!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Кулибин,блин. Весьма впечатляет!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

chasinbass said:


> Ok I will prob use Western Union but kind of expensive its about 10%. But I guess thats not that much really. This guy has some nice stuff !!!


 he does, check his page in Russian.


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> he does, check his page in Russian.


Ya I did he sent it to me. I cant wait to get mine !


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> Кулибин,блин. Весьма впечатляет!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Спасибо, за сравнение , я красный, вот сегодня коробок с фи в машине тестировал, все никак не доделаю (но скоро ) . Конечно в дверях будут серьезные , все по фен -шую
https://yadi.sk/i/xyLyGMPosX8Lk


только не смейся!!! в начале забыл свет включить


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

Alexander612 said:


> Спасибо, за сравнение , я красный, вот сегодня коробок с фи в машине тестировал, все никак не доделаю (но скоро ) . Конечно в дверях будут серьезные , все по фен -шую
> https://yadi.sk/i/xyLyGMPosX8Lk
> 
> 
> только не смейся!!! в начале забыл свет включить


Alexander, Dont you sleep my friend ??? lol what time is it there like 3:30 am ?


----------



## nizerims (Jun 22, 2015)

The grilles are awesome. Beautiful work.
I noticed your head unit is Pioneer AVH-P7800DVD. That head unit is my favorite of all time. The best HU I've ever owned. 

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

chasinbass said:


> Alexander, Dont you sleep my friend ??? lol what time is it there like 3:30 am ?


Hello sir. 
Yes, slept.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

nizerims said:


> The grilles are awesome. Beautiful work.
> I noticed your head unit is Pioneer AVH-P7800DVD. That head unit is my favorite of all time. The best HU I've ever owned.
> 
> Keep up the great work.



Yes. head unit is Pioneer AVH-P7800DVD - super. Wanted to sell. but then left to me.
thank you!


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Complete composition of the system: 
Pioneer AVH-P7800DVD + pioneer carrozzeria axm-p01+ usb pioneer odr carrozzeria cd-7x + Pioneer Carrozzeria ODR RS-P70x.
(switching via an electronic switch)
loud speakers and amplifier of sound :
BEWITH A-50 II +BEWITH C-130=Soundstream HRU.4 ,
central channel of sound -BEWITH ( r50+r130 ),
rear channel of sound - Hertz HCX 130=m-Dimension Pro X500.24 Comp,
subwoofer - Infinity Kappa Perfect 12.1 = Soundstream Human Reign 2 ( William Boddy)
Acoustic and interconnect wire - hand-crafted by me.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Alexander612 said:


> I do on ordering of ring and equipment for setting of loud speakers.(aluminium)
> Do you apply it in the installations in a car?


How do we get a price quote on these?


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> How do we get a price quote on these?


Hello, Here here with a photo: Made to order grills, rings, Equipment for mounting speakers

The outer diameter of up to 200mm
US $ 60-70 (2 pieces)+ EMS delivery.
The outer diameter of 200mm-250mm (2 pieces) - US $ 80-100
The outer diameter of 250mm-300m (1 piece, subwoofer) - 65-100 USD
more than 300 mm - from $ 80 and up
Protective grid included. The cost depends on the thickness and outer diameter of the ring, the outer finishing. 
Support rings - the price is less. These are the (support and mounting):


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Blu said:


> Beautiful craftsmanship!


thank you


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Alexander asked me to post translation of the steps he gave me:
The description of the rings and grilles,parts, etc.
1. Drawing up individual technical project together with the customer.Please make a picture of the place they going to,manual to speaker or link required. It is desirable (but rather necessary) to make the photo 
Clarification of the form, the type and design of products mounting rings(spacers or protective grill: mesh insert or clamp style), polishing, painting, satin finish (Decorative risk until matt) on photo examples from the gallery of works . Selecting protective mesh (grill): small or large, or the model for the manufacture of the machine laser cutting, etc. Model making himself at your request.
Manufacturing grid laser cut (after the approval of the model made by me according to your wishes or designs. Calculation and approval of its value is carried out separately, since its value is higher than the cost of nets made of perforated fabric.
2. I make a sketch and later, together, we specify all the dimensions, namely: which screws are used for mounting,what needed holes - which are necessary threaded holes (m3, m4, etc.) - may be for example a photo.
3. After clarifying all questions overall costwill be determined. Then I run to the work of the queue - about 2 weeks.
4. Payment after manufacture and provide a photo of final work.
Probably westernunion.com
Sending international mail EMS to the specified address.
What is included in the final cost and a brief description of the process (for example, rings with a protective mesh)
1. The diameter and thickness of the aluminum blank Rings.
2. its manufacture.
3. The production of holes and thread at a given radius.
3. Further -finishing of the rings-satin finishing, polishing, painting.

degreasing solution, open flame treatment (burned dust), then the first layer - primer for aluminum, then two layers of black color of the mat (or other color).
6. manufacturing grills on the set parameters by pressing through the punch and die. Priming and painting.
Or: manufacturing grid laser cutting method (after approval of a model according to your requests or designs.
If you have further questions ask ahead and I`ll translate it for him as close as I`m able.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> Alexander asked me to post translation of the steps he gave me:
> The description of the rings and grilles,parts, etc.
> 1. Drawing up individual technical project together with the customer.Please make a picture of the place they going to,manual to speaker or link required. It is desirable (but rather necessary) to make the photo
> Clarification of the form, the type and design of products mounting rings(spacers or protective grill: mesh insert or clamp style), polishing, painting, satin finish (Decorative risk until matt) on photo examples from the gallery of works . Selecting protective mesh (grill): small or large, or the model for the manufacture of the machine laser cutting, etc. Model making himself at your request.
> ...


thank you very much Victor_inox. 
Good health to you


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

wow those are very nice! maybe set up a ebay store? id buy some!


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

lucas569 said:


> wow those are very nice! maybe set up a ebay store? id buy some!


I've always done only on the individual sizes. No identical.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Recently made such pipe to the subwoofer:







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Greetings.















[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Looking really good and I don`t even like grills.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

need to color --- It will be cool.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Invest in anodizing,paint sucks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

I just got my grills and the look awesome !




































This guy does awesome work and is great to deal with guys so don't hesitate to order from him. The don't allow him to receive money from PayPal in Russia and we tried every way but you can send through Western Union as Victor stated earlier and it all went very smoothly especially the shipping . I thought it would take a long time but they were here in a week and one day ! He keeps you up on what he is doing and lots of pictures ! Gotta give him all five stars lol


Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

I will get them installed and post up pics ASAP 


Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok I got them in lol ! My pics don't do this guys work justice but they look great ! I am very happy with them !
























Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

**** that was ASAP!


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> Invest in anodizing,paint sucks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Well, not quite, if after primer. 
anodizing very expensive process.


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

Ya crazy fast, half the time it takes that long to get **** here in the states ! Plus he made them really quick and they are really nice !


Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

chasinbass said:


> I will get them installed and post up pics ASAP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


Richard thanks.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Alexander612 said:


> Well, not quite, if after primer.
> anodizing very expensive process.


Anodizing is not all that expensive. Read up on that, you`ll be surprised.

Or you can do powdercoating, it`s cheap and durable and looks better than paint.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Я забываю,что ты не очень комфортно с английским.
Анодирование можно делать в домашних условиях. Или порошковую окраску.
Стоит копейки и выглядит хорошо.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Richard, why the hell you haven`t posted itrader feedback yet? Alex here need more customers. Please do.


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Richard, why the hell you haven`t posted itrader feedback yet? Alex here need more customers. Please do.


Oh sorry guys I forgot about that ! I will do it now !


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> Я забываю,что ты не очень комфортно с английским.
> Анодирование можно делать в домашних условиях. Или порошковую окраску.
> Стоит копейки и выглядит хорошо.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Да , мысли есть  и народ просит. Порошковая по технологии конечно проще и дешевле выходит. Да...анодирование - супер, самое прочное и красивое покрытие. Полностью согласен. Вопрос изучается.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

You have a night already. I went in car.Afterwards I show photos, as I do boxes for the speakers in Own car. Maybe someone will be interested.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Wish i knew about this when i was going crazy looking for a grill for my sub!!!! I modified something but would rather have had a custom piece like this......Great looking work!


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

There are really nice my pics don't do them justice


Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

I am selling BEWITH C130 Midbass, in connection with the purchase of the kit BEWITH c50+c130. Bewith c130
Video midbass of work (sub off, a right channel): https://yadi.sk/i/CtnPHmzEtGdvx


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Alexander612 said:


> I am selling BEWITH C130 Midbass, in connection with the purchase of the kit BEWITH c50+c130. Bewith c130
> Video midbass of work (sub off, a right channel): https://yadi.sk/i/CtnPHmzEtGdvx



Somewhat ironic there are no grilles on those speakers in the video!


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

Good guy to deal with here !


Sent from my iPhone 22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Examples: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B3wdELGfZiHyb1pXajdHMlpBTnc?usp=sharing


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Great work Alex!


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello! Coating with satin nickel. Can be matte or polished. The surface is very strong.







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## avhound (Sep 15, 2017)

What a Great Machinist, his stuff is fresh.
if i had to paint the grills myself it would be Dupli-Color Chrysler Pearl Black.
i used it on my windoor on my truck and that was about six months ago and looked factory with a hint of sparkle, almost like an anodized finish, i was floored, and been using it instead of other black finishes i've used in the past.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Well I need a set...


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

I am waiting on some mini grills he made to match my tweeter grills to cover security system microphones I mounted in my A pillars they look awesome as usual and will be here in a couple more days ! He made some nice grills for my Anarchy’s too the guy is awesome! And PayPal now works for him too so don’t be afraid to go to him for anything you need . Shipping takes a bit as would be expected with customs involved but not bad . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

I am waiting on some mini grills he made to match my tweeter grills to cover security system microphones I mounted in my A pillars they look awesome as usual and will be here in a couple more days ! He made some nice grills for my Anarchy’s too the guy is awesome! And PayPal now works for him too so don’t be afraid to go to him for anything you need . Shipping takes a bit as would be expected with customs involved but not bad .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello. received?


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

Alexander612 said:


> Hello. received?




Not yet ? That’s the pic you sent me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello. Example of a polished nickel coating on aluminum:







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

[/URL] [/IMG]


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Still making works of art, I see


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi guys . Here's a grill for subwoofers:


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
Subwoofer Grill


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello. New items.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B3wdELGfZiHyb1pXajdHMlpBTnc?usp=sharing
Examples


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

That is some beautiful work, man!


----------



## estanley1 (May 4, 2013)

Thoroughly impressed! 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Jeeze, been so impressed with the Russian guys lately in knifes, watches and audio stuff. Wish we were a bit more integrated together


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

dcfis said:


> Jeeze, been so impressed with the Russian guys lately in knifes, watches and audio stuff. Wish we were a bit more integrated together


I agree . In this topic, I often take orders - https://www.caraudio.com/topic/588413-made-to-order-grills-rings-equipment-for-mounting-speakers/?page=11&tab=comments#comment-8658513


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Aluminum anodizing looks like this:


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

I can make a power distributor of any configuration. Under the crimp lugs on the wire.
This type :
In such a distributor, each wire is in its own independent channel.
Body material - polyacetal.
Contacts - brass, or brass plated with nickel.
To terminals plus connected via miniANL fuses.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Ive been searching for an all in 1 power/ground distrobution


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

ToNasty said:


> Ive been searching for an all in 1 power/ground distrobution


I can do the configuration you want.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi guys. In stock! Cost $ 130

This distributor under the crimped lugs on the wires.!

Power distributor for amplifiers or other devices. Under miniANL fuses. Two tier, compact.
Inputs: 1 pc. plus and minus - tip 2Ga (35mm2).
Outputs 5 pcs. - tips 4Ga (25mm2).
The case polyacetal black - is satined.
Connecting plates are nickel plated brass.
Cover plex.
Thread mounting lugs and fuses M6 (2Ga) and M5 (previous and 4Ga).


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Alexander612 said:


> Hi guys. In stock! Cost $ 130
> 
> This distributor under the crimped lugs on the wires.!
> 
> ...


Sold out He went to Israel.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Powerful podiums on the door for the midbass:


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi guys. The most expensive grills for tweeters
aluminum EHRO - electro-chemical dimensional processing.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

In the Volkswagen Tuareg nf.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Power Distributor.


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

I love the look of your work. I'm making some pillars for my Audiofrog GB25's. If I were to order something like this to cover the GB25's, how would they actually mount over the speaker? What do they mount to?


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

​


JamesRC said:


> I love the look of your work. I'm making some pillars for my Audiofrog GB25's. If I were to order something like this to cover the GB25's, how would they actually mount over the speaker? What do they mount to?


Hello. The question is clear. This type of grill can be stacked on top of the speaker. Here is an example sketch.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

JamesRC said:


> I love the look of your work. I'm making some pillars for my Audiofrog GB25's. If I were to order something like this to cover the GB25's, how would they actually mount over the speaker? What do they mount to?


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

Very nice work 

Do you ship to the UK and take PayPal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

SiW80 said:


> Very nice work
> 
> Do you ship to the UK and take PayPal?
> 
> ...



Yes. I send where you need . Recently sent to Singapore. Paypal -ok.


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

Great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Sound on the bike:


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Labels on the grid:


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

The grill quality/craftsmanship looks superb!


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

^^^ well THAT sure is different and pretty dam cool even though it is not my style.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

I don't have much time left on my lunch break, but I wanted to post some pics of the mounting rings and grills that just came in from Alexander. I couldn't be happier. He made these for me as a less beefy mounting option for my GB25's, and also because I wanted this style of mesh in the grills themselves. 

I was admittedly a little sketched about working with someone halfway around the world and didn't want to get ripped off, but I'm totally glad I did. The whole process took about a month. Two weeks of that was due to shipping (the package got held up in customs), and two weeks was the design and fabrication process. We went back and forth on design ideas a bit, triple checked the measurements against my actual drivers, then Alexander went to work. He'd send me drawings, and I'd tell him my thoughts and make sure the specs worked. Communication was really good throughout and the language barrier wasn't an issue.

The mounting rings are chemically treated to help the fiberglass resin adhere, and the grills are anodized in a really nice matte black.

I can't wait to put these to use!


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi guys. Increasing the transparency of the regular grid of BMW on high-frequency dynamics:


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Case under the processor.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/19UAkPSaVPZGa5PPauuj3ICWjXG0KBl1Y/view?usp=sharing


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Alexander612 said:


> Case under the processor.


I can't see your pictures.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

I wanted to also come here and give a recommendation of Alexander and his talents.
The grills he constructed for me exceeded my expectations. Also the cost was one half what I was quoted locally including shipping. We had several communications via email to exchange designs and ideas, a design was agreed upon, and the grills were made. He also sent me two videos of my actual grills being cut on his CNC machine. The shipping time was longer than expected but that is not Alexander's fault and the wait was worth it.


----------



## cycleguy (Feb 10, 2018)

Very nice clean work Alexander can you also make pods ?


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

garysummers said:


> I wanted to also come here and give a recommendation of Alexander and his talents.
> The grills he constructed for me exceeded my expectations. Also the cost was one half what I was quoted locally including shipping. We had several communications via email to exchange designs and ideas, a design was agreed upon, and the grills were made. He also sent me two videos of my actual grills being cut on his CNC machine. The shipping time was longer than expected but that is not Alexander's fault and the wait was worth it.
> 
> View attachment 244137
> ...


Hi. I did the same again, only on large home boxes:


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

cycleguy said:


> Very nice clean work Alexander can you also make pods ?


I understand what you mean by the speaker housing? 




Right?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Alexander612 said:


> I understand what you mean by the speaker housing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may need some of those! I didnt know you made those

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

ToNasty said:


> I may need some of those! I didnt know you made those
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



In order to start drawing a sketch, I need the name of the speaker.
[email protected] ---- my e-mail


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Grill tweeter and middle one-piece:


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Alexander612 said:


> Grill tweeter and middle one-piece:


A 1 peice pod like that would be awesome. You will be hearing from me soon

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

ToNasty said:


> A 1 peice pod like that would be awesome. You will be hearing from me soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Here's more of the same type:


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, could you do a set for a pair of high excursion 12" subs? They have 28mm one-way Xmax. I've been looking for some nice grills to protect my subs, as they are mounted in the floor of my hatch. Those aluminum rings would fit in amazing with my install. Shoot me a price, man!

Subs are Stereo Integrity Mag v3 if that helps any.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

I did some more looking... I like the aluminum ring, the hexagonal hole grill material in black, and can you add a Nissan Z logo for a 370z, like this?


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

tRidiot said:


> Wow, could you do a set for a pair of high excursion 12" subs? They have 28mm one-way Xmax. I've been looking for some nice grills to protect my subs, as they are mounted in the floor of my hatch. Those aluminum rings would fit in amazing with my install. Shoot me a price, man!
> 
> Subs are Stereo Integrity Mag v3 if that helps any.



Hey. OK. I will draw a sketch for your subs.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Skoda Octavia - light grid on the door trim.



image share


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi. A great devi
ce power distributor. Brass 8mm, polyacetal body, nickel plated.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Pods (body) of different sizes. Aluminum, nickel plating, painting.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Just posting here to make it public. Alexander and I went back and forth for a week or two on designs for my subwoofer grilles and finally came to a decision.

It is going to be quite expensive, alot more than I had initially hoped, but... it is big and very customized and his price includes shipping and fees. I made a downpayment of about $300 and am currently saving up for the rest. It is going to be about a grand altogether, but should be incredible and will be the only one of its kind in the world for sure. lol

I told him I am not in a hurry, since I'm currently on vacation in the Caribbean, part of why I am saving up - already had this trip planned and it's an expensive one, so I'm having to put off some of my toys. lol

But I wanted to make this public. There's not been a whole lot of feedback from folks who have actually ordered from him, so we'll see how this goes. I think he's a stand up guy, but sending this kind of funds internationally is always a risk - honestly I know I have zero guarantees of anything, the only thing backing my purchase is his reputation on this and other fora. So, if this works out well, you guys can rest assured, right? lol

Thanks Alexander, I can't wait to finish this project.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

tRidiot said:


> Just posting here to make it public. Alexander and I went back and forth for a week or two on designs for my subwoofer grilles and finally came to a decision.
> 
> It is going to be quite expensive, alot more than I had initially hoped, but... it is big and very customized and his price includes shipping and fees. I made a downpayment of about $300 and am currently saving up for the rest. It is going to be about a grand altogether, but should be incredible and will be the only one of its kind in the world for sure. lol
> 
> ...


$1,000 subwoofer grills!  I can't wait to to see this!!!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Ouch... No prime day special?


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

diy.phil said:


> Ouch... No prime day special?




LOL!

For the record, the grills Alexander made me weren’t anywhere near $1000. I can’t wait to see these sub rings though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, it's more of a whole cover than just grills. lol

And yeah, I'm kinda shocked at myself authorizing, it, too. But... after going back and forth over and over on the design, tossing some ideas and modifying others, it evolved to something a lot more unique than just a pair of grills. So, we'll see... I have no doubt it will be extremely impressive. And it's also incorporated the 370Z logo as well, which I like. I'll also be doing new wiring and dressing up the install with some custom-tooled battery terminals and dual 1/0 adapters from Toolmaker with the Z logo, as well.

Crap, that reminds me.... I need to go order some MDPC-X cable sleeving from Mod-one.com, too


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi guys . Soon will be the first pictures of the grill. I think, dear tRidiot will allow me to publish them


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

No problem here. Looking forward to it.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok... so I received my grills today.

No worries buying from this guy. He did a bang up job, for sure. High dollar project, and he handled it, was professional and patient. The final product is incredible and I can NOT wait to get it in my car. It will probably be this weekend before I can get around to it, I've just got so much going on right now.

I'm going to hold off on posting pics until then, as I want to reveal it in all its glory all at once. 

Again, not a "budget" setup at all, but it is a one off, and is literally among the best designs and implementations I have seen in the car audio world - going all the way back to Finals '96. This guy does hella good work, don't hesitate to hit him up if you have a project you want to discuss, AND you can trust him not to rip you off. Seriously, if he was gonna walk away with a payday, this woulda been the project. lol

Thanks, Alexander!


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

tRidiot said:


> Ok... so I received my grills today.
> 
> No worries buying from this guy. He did a bang up job, for sure. High dollar project, and he handled it, was professional and patient. The final product is incredible and I can NOT wait to get it in my car. It will probably be this weekend before I can get around to it, I've just got so much going on right now.
> 
> ...


Thank. The best part is that tRidiot itself finalized the entire design! So the design is one of a kind. .


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

So here's a mockup of the setup. I haven't screwed it all down yet, but it is going to be solid. It's all brushed aluminum, so even though it looks kinda white in those pics, it matches the aluminum silver finish of the rest of my install - all silver and black.

Without further ado:





























So, I think Alexander did an amazing job, it's freaking awesome. Everything I wanted.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

The grill came to your car home


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi guys ! Examples grills on sub:


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi. Pods with a cut side. The angle must be determined in advance.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice work!


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

One-piece aluminum grill:



image host


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

I will sell Carrozzeria CD-7X ODR. Totally working. There are scratches. I’ll take off the photo.
$ 400 (when paying Send money online globally for only £1, $2 or €1.5 | Paysend Global Transfers).
435 dollars (when paying by paypal).
Delivery (approx. 30-40 dollars).


скачать картинки png


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## RockitFX (Aug 22, 2018)

Alexander612 said:


>


Oh WOW that's nice! How are you machining those beautiful grills? Did you also make the pods? Thanks!


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi. Laser cutting and dimensional etching of aluminum. Pods I do the same.


----------



## RockitFX (Aug 22, 2018)

That detail is unreal! Really impressive work! I'll start saving my money 😁


----------



## RockitFX (Aug 22, 2018)

Hmmmm...do you think I have room? 🤔


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

RockitFX said:


> Hmmmm...do you think I have room? 🤔
> View attachment 273253


Here it is necessary to measure the plastic rack windshield! And you also need to consider - what size and mass of the speaker you want to put. I can make an accurate sketch with the dimensions of the pod and you will make a decision.


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Midbass grills are some of the most expensive. Cost - $ 500-550 per pair.

jpg to pgn


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Grids on the midrange Helix p3m in the style of tweeter Helix S 1T:


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

On your order I can make this type of stainless steel mesh. Or painted in matt black.
Cost for mesh size with board (per pair):
about :
70 mm - $ 98
100mm - 150 dollars
200mm - 330 dollars
In the case of an order by you, an exact model will be made exactly for your size and the exact cost will be calculated.
See examples below. It is also possible to make any other models of grids and patterns.


----------

